# Deworm-pour on vs injection



## RacerBill (Jan 26, 2018)

Don't have a corral/squeeze chute, have only 6-7 cows. Got a trailer now and can heard them into it 2-3 times a year but wonder which is easier and more effective, pour on or injections. Either way I need to go buy the applicator. My neighbor friend did it last time with an injection gun (he has a corral and several hundred cows so injection is his way) we just did it in a trailer and done in 5 minutes. He hung from the roof area and did it, didn't change needles and not sure if that is correct or should it be changed for it cow (I am a nurse so I would have changed the needle)

I got the mineral granular from a bag that I give them for flies, heard to give the large (200#) protein buckets to them during the springs, summer?

I think I hit it all. Newbie has a lot to learn but I do like messing with them, darn bull is so gentle he likes his head and neck to be rubbed, others slowly getting use to me. My horses think they are cows, hang out and lay with them.

Thanks


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

You can administer pour-on more peacefully....and without too much trouble. You just want to be protected against getting the wormer on you. With the small numbers you have, I would probably use the pour-on.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

My experience with repeated use of pour-on wormer is loss of effectiveness of wormer IE worms build up immunity. I think alternating type of wormer improves effectiveness.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Tx Jim said:


> My experience with repeated use of pour-on wormer is loss of effectiveness of wormer IE worms build up immunity. I think alternating type of wormer improves effectiveness.


Defiantly a issue with cows kept for yrs.Not as big a issue in feedlot situation but I hear it is becoming a issue.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

You have several options to chose from. We just finished with Safeguard in the mineral form, just put it in the mineral feeder and let em go after it they will ration themselves. Safeguard (Fenbendazole) also comes in a block they can eat on. Pour-ons you can rotate between Ivomec (ivermectin) or Cydectin (Moxidectin) both are good, and you also get external (lice, ticks) parasites. Just rotate classes of wormers in the spring and fall. The only time we inject is when we want to used Ivomec plus to go after liver flukes. I don't like to be stuck and so I know that they don't. BTW I have found that the generic forms of Ivomec are just as good as the name brand for a whole lot less money. I have yet to find a generic Cydectin.


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

Late last year i had issues getting ivermectin plus. Bought some extra when i found it. But we havr had good results with it. Is it still hard to come by?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

If you are just after horn flies and lice this is what I use.

https://www.agrilabs.com/vetgun/aim-a-vetcaps

Then again maybe because it's like a paint ball gun, is why I like it. 

Larry


----------



## RacerBill (Jan 26, 2018)

Thanks for the info, approximately when do you worm? Spring (April-May) and Fall (Oct-Nov).

Darn flies seems to be my issue as they look miserable. I tried giving the fly control mineral w/Altosid (heard it was okay with horses?) but I work out of town Mon-Thur and wife forgets to give to them as she work 12 hr shifts during the week. Paint gun may be too expensive for me for just 6-7 cows.

Also heard to buy the big protein block tubs during spring/summer months for supplement. They have 7 acres of good grass to chew on, I bale my own hay on the other 7 acres for winter use. They all come running when I am around just fussing, you would think they are starving, LOL I do throw some 12% pellets at them once in awhile, got horses so I give it to them also. Got the #50 mineral and sulfa blocks for the horses and cows lick on it also. maybe I am over thinking this too much.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

I too only have a few cows and a few horses.. I feed them all 16% CPC mixed feed, while everyone is eating I spray them down with fly spray, if it doesn't rain the spray last a few days.. I use "Gordons horse & pony", TS has it on their site and will ship. It's about 20$ a gallon but it works and lasts the best from the ones I have used...

I also use a pour on for the cows, I can touch & rub on all of them so it's easy, I don't have a chute either...


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Vol said:


> You can administer pour-on more peacefully....and without too much trouble. You just want to be protected against getting the wormer on you. With the small numbers you have, I would probably use the pour-on.
> 
> Regards, Mike


Yeah after working cows all day and the darn guns leaking etc etc we have that all over us end of the day. Guess we wont get worms.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

There's a few things that need mentioning about resistance and withdrawals. Many sprays for horses are 'prohibited' for slaughter and lactating cattle. Proper cycling active ingredients is important to withstand resistance.

The best mode of action is to be consistent when applying fly control. For example if you use a feed through IGR, it takes 30 days after you start using to notice an effect. It is important to put out at first sign of spring warm up weather and use few weeks past frost. For me it is daily from the end of February into November.

Cattle on strong rotational grazing systems with proper stocking rates do not require as much deworming as they are not constantly grazing on pastures with fresh manure. Tall grass still plays a role and some larvae will crawl up the stems to attach to a host. Dragging and clipping pastures help but does not eradicate.

I operate on direct slaughter so I'm mindful of residue withdrawal periods when selecting products. Typical pour on treatments are bi annually and on an as needed basis. Two of the popular ones are Eprinomectin and Ivermectin which have different withdrawal periods but work well in rotation. Typically I pour on the herd twice a year; in the mid spring and mid fall, there's not an exact date as weather and parasite issues mitigate timing. I utilize feed through IGR and I apply fly tags to ears just as flies get bad (aim for mid may) so I can reach into the late fall for better control. Then I remove tags as fly season is complete. I work each animal at a minimum twice a year but average 3 times or as needed.

I'm noting 7 acres with 6-7 cows and ? horses is probably overstocked. Unless you have an impressive grazing system, you are really going to struggle even with chemical control.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

If they come to you that well,a small hand sprayer is all you need to control flies.No need to pour on wormer for fly control when they don't need to be dewormed.Safeguard mineral or blocks might be a good rotational option for you.Check to see about the horses getting to it,though.

Don't feed any mineral with Rumensin where the horses can get to it.


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

From your comments about a trailer,I assume you are thinking you could give a shot with them in the trailer? That is possible, but I would not recommend trying it.

I was raised around cowboys that were tough and took a lot of chances that are looked at unfavorably today. One of the don't ever do things is reaching into the side rails of a trailer. Given a lot of shots to cattle in the lead up to the squeeze chute but always over the top not putting a arm between bars. So a open top trailer would be somewhat doable,but still chancy.

Not advocating you need a squeeze chute but at least a small pen and 2 very heavy duty panels or one panel and a wall. Something one animal wide,even blocking the end with a pallet,slide a pipe in behind. If they don't get crazy you can then give shots. Put a halter on and pull the head around to put a ear tag in or doctor a eye.

The TV vet show in Mn, has people putting lives at risk it looks like to me. The old cowboy way of a rope around the neck and a snubbing post would be safer,at least to people.

Enough of my ranting about how other people should do it. But think about your safety the cow won't.

As several have said don't give shots unless it is needed. I have been told injectable wormer is more effective, but I don't really know. I don't have a lot of worm pressure so generally use a pour on.


----------

